# Not as intended



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A small photo-shoot that may be of interest and needs no further comment.


----------



## BobSch (Sep 11, 2004)

OUCH! That's got to hurt. To have time and effort invested in a project and then have it explode in your face. Gotta be frustrating.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Harry,
Maybe a bit of CA would help??
Almost all of us have had this happen so you have our sympathy.
Mo.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Harry,

Don't make us pass the hat to raise the funds to send Bernie over there to teach you how to turn a bowl 

Hey... glad you are okay from that little mishap!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I feel that if I had a lathe with a swivel head and variable speed, this might not have happened. This is sounding expensive, perhaps I should stick to routing.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey Harry sorry to see that. Bummer when that happens. I have never did that.

Harry put it in the firewood pile and head on down the road. I used to do anything and everything I could to save something like that. I had a old and dear friend who has done woodworking for 50 yrs. tell me, "son it is just a piece of wood. Chuck it in the firewood pile and get another piece on the lathe and get turning." He is right.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Harry
Sorry to see the mishap and it looked so good up to that point. I never saw a bowl crack right in half while still that thick. By chance, was the lathe going too fast and hit the tool rest? Best thing to do now is chuck up another blank and start turning another, forget this one. Mitch


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"I never saw a bowl crack right in half while still that thick."

Mitch, you haven't seen my low skill level, if you did, you would almost certainly switch off my lathe and give me a good old lecture, and then hopefully SHOW me how it should be done. Does the "show me" sound like I'm asking for photos?


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Harry sorry to see this. What do you call this half moon bowl set.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm thinking of sanding the pieces, polishing them and seeing if I can get a gallery to exhibit it (them) as a piece of modern art!


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey Harry, these things happen. Sometimes they just go like that, maybe a hair line crack who knows. But as for sticking with routing DON'T THINK SO, I am sure a swivel head would be a bit easier but not essential.
Cheers
Pete
PS Will be on tomorrow morning (Skype)


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Harry,

I also send my commiserations....however there is a bright side. Being a raw beginner, I would just glue it up and keep it happening. The glued up area will give you a rather nice 'feature' and you'll still get to finish the project. I'm sure many have mishaps of various kinds....the trick is to make something out of them, not just firewood.

Ed......


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

I agree. It's nothing a little glue can't fix. You can just say you made it in two parts and glued it up it like a cutting board.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

jjciesla said:


> I agree. It's nothing a little glue can't fix. You can just say you made it in two parts and glued it up it like a cutting board.



Now Jim..... THAT hit me as funny


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Harry
I am not qualified to judge your skill level but one thing I know for sure your a guy with the heart and drive to try something new and your not intimidated by it. I think this is more important right now than the height of your skill level. Don't let this get you down. I am not sure about the pictures part of your last reply, are you asking me for pictures and of what, or am I reading this wrong?

You know Harry what we need on this forum is the ability to post videos of our turnings , something like You tube. Before I found this Router forums I used to frequent another place and we were about to start posting videos but there was so much apathy on that site about turning I could never get the interest from people. All they wanted to do was look at your work but never reply. I think it would work on this forum because we have the type of guys/gals who support their turners. Posting videos would be great for you and I think Glenmore would like it also. I think shooting a video would be even more informational for everyone than the photo shoots, that are great in themselves. If by chance you agree, who would we need to contact to see if this would be possible? If everyone disagrees with this, please forgive this as the ramblings of an old man who loves turning and for me time is short, like Harry suggested at another time. Mitch


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Mitch,

I'm not sure but I think you can create a small video and then post it just like you would a picture. People would then be able to 'view' it once it's on the site. Maybe Mark can let me know if this is correct.

Ed......


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mitch, at least one member has posted a very professional looking video but I cant remember who it was. I know for a fact that several members are capable of producing video clips. In the meantime, photo-shoots like I post would be most helpful Mitch.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a note about videos 

Because of the cap on the size of the file(s) it's hard to post them on the forum but you can always post them on You-Tube and then just post a link to them.. 
I would like to see some more of them 

====


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Karateed
Thanks for the reply. Mitch


----------

